# Chariots



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's a video worth sharing.

http://www.snotr.com/video/5944


----------



## Renee (Feb 7, 2011)

That was a horrible accident. Anyone know if the driver survived?


----------



## uwharrie (Feb 7, 2011)

I think that video is pretty old.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 7, 2011)

A similar thing happened to someone I know. Her singletree broke away from the vehicle and the shafts slipped out of the tugs, catapulting her and her passenger. They were OK, but the horses (she was driving a tandem) had some major injuries from that singletree smacking his legs. You can read the whole story on my website on the Cart and Harness Education page.

Driving accidents can happen SO fast!

Myrna


----------



## keely2682 (Feb 8, 2011)

wow. awful accident.

the cause was the pole breaking free? how did it come loose?


----------



## keely2682 (Feb 8, 2011)

this video is a good reminder to teach your horses whoa!

if you drive long enough (especially at speed, multiple horses, in different carts/harnesses, and/or outside of an arena),you are likey to have some sort of equipment failure/breakage or other unforeseen accident

i drill voice commands for this kind of situation

they have saved me more than once

i had a chariot accident in at Nationals 1997

a weld broke at a gallop, nearly tumbling me out the front of my chariot

i lost my reins but as soon as i yelled at my mare she stopped

in fact, i got out of the chariot and stepped back to assess the damage and she never moved

i love Tippy more than anything

that wreck could have been catastrophic, yet she walked away as if nothing happened

i tell anyone who drives my horses that the "oh sh*t word" is "WHOA!"

no matter how spooked they are or how hard they are running, i hope my horses would stop


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 8, 2011)

Renee said:


> That was a horrible accident. Anyone know if the driver survived?


It says on the video that he survived with only minor injuries. But YIKES!!!! it looked he was shot out of a catapult.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I watched that with my Dad this morning and he said "Yikes, that's a new definition for pole vaulting!"




He's right, too. That's exactly what happened.

I was actually rather impressed with the horses involved as they could have easily panicked with the pole hitting the righthand horse in the legs like that but it didn't look to me like they were running away uncontrollably, more like they were simply confused but doggedly continuing with their job as they knew it (which was to run down that track after the other team). They didn't kick, buck, shy sideways or take the bit in their teeth and run wildly. Gotta give them credit!

It appears that the connection between the pole and the yoke broke somehow, leaving the two horses yoked together and pulling but unable to control the chariot. Bad, bad, bad!



So scary. I wonder if it would have helped if the driver had steered them into the rail to stop them or if that would have just gotten everyone hurt.





Keely has been my inspiration in training Turbo- Kody does a great whoa-stand (ground-tie) but will not respond to voice command alone at speed, especially in a panic. Turbo I'm putting in all that work now, before he's even hitched, so that he hears "Whoa!" and slams on the brakes just as Tippy does. I pray that Kody will stop if the other horse does!

Leia


----------



## keely2682 (Feb 8, 2011)

> Keely has been my inspiration in training Turbo- Kody does a great whoa-stand (ground-tie) but will not respond to voice command alone at speed, especially in a panic. Turbo I'm putting in all that work now, before he's even hitched, so that he hears "Whoa!" and slams on the brakes just as Tippy does. I pray that Kody will stop if the other horse does!


Wow, Leia! I'm honored, especially since you are the expert I call for advice and suggestions.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 8, 2011)

My husband drive team and single chariot. He had an accident (or near accident) several summers ago. He was the only one entered in team chariot. He was doing the hand gallop when somehow the clip on the gelding's collar came off the ring that held his side of the singletree up. The show photographer got pictures of the whole thing (which we purchased of course). The team ran down the whole straight-a-weigh of the ring before he got them stopped. The bar kept bouncing up, then down. Thankfully it never stuck into the ground enough to cause a real accident. The gelding actually seemed to be calm but confused and the mare I think was spooked. They stayed in a gallop not a full blown blot. The gelding wasn't able to really slow and stop good because there was no leverage on his front since he was unhooked. And the bar and no leverage made the two of them "see-saw" back and forth as my husband tried to slow and stop them. But he did (mostly because the gelding is so generally unflappable and both are very verbal and usually have excellent whoas on them. (The gelding's tail did get pinched between the wheel and axle when they got stopped; but it only caused him to fidget and jump a bit). My husband immediately had a harness maker make him two strong buckle straps he puts through the rings on singletree and collar rings. They could be cut in an accident; but give added security. I also think too many chariot drivers need to learn the difference between hand gallop (not gallop) and a full blown run. It's dangerous, yes! The chariot event should be a reinsmanship class with manners and way of going (properly and in form) a high priority. (and I think that is what the rules say too). Thanks for letting me get my story and say in.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Performancemini said:


> He was doing the hand gallop when somehow the clip on the gelding's collar came off the ring that held his side of the singletree up.


Do you mean the yoke? The singletree is the bar behind the horses that you attach the traces to. I believe the bar in front of the horses at the other end of the the pole is called a "yoke." I agree, it's better to have a set of pole straps or proper marine-grade quick release snap shackles than to use the kind of clips or snaps you can buy in the hardware store. There's too much risk of failure in a critical part! If you're using a breastcollar you also need to have a neck yoke strap run through the rings so if the stitching rips and the ring comes loose the pole is still attached to the horse for braking and steering. It might save someone!





Leia

P.S.- Thanks Keely!




You've been at this a lot longer than I have; I look to you for advice and guidance as a more experienced driver.


----------



## REO (Feb 9, 2011)

Tippy Toes


----------



## Reble (Feb 9, 2011)

so glad everyone and the horses where OK..


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 9, 2011)

Just clearing up my meaning-my husband is the main team driver; so I sometimes get the "parts" mixed" up! Yes, the yoke, not singletree. He drives the team chariot in draft harness-so he has the collars instead of just breastcollars. He bought the harness from a very good harness maker in Minnesota; the clips were heavy duty type; but evidently not safe enough!! anyway---


----------



## jegray21 (Feb 12, 2011)

wow. that's all I can say...


----------

